# Favorite Ice Cream



## hardline (Jun 14, 2008)

its almost summer i hate the heat and i like things cold. i want to know what kinds of frozen dairy people are putting down their throats. for me its been:
edy's slow churned Caramel Delight 
haagen dazs dulce de leche
cold stone creamery

whatcha got?


----------



## Philpug (Jun 14, 2008)

Ben & Jerrys...

New York Super Fudge Chunk
Cherry Garcia


----------



## hardline (Jun 14, 2008)

i cant do ben jerrys anymore we used to get seconds at the place in downtown when i was in school we had a friend that worked there and my freezer was nothin but ice cream


----------



## ccskier (Jun 15, 2008)

Sundae School, choclate chip cookie dough


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 15, 2008)

My favorite is ColdStone.  Cake batter, with oreos, and cookie dough mixed in.

Off the shelf would be Cookies and Cream.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 15, 2008)

my 2 favs would be







and


----------



## severine (Jun 15, 2008)

So many flavors, so little time to decide.

Isn't just about any ice cream good?


----------



## Philpug (Jun 15, 2008)

I really haven't met too many flavors I did'n't like.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 15, 2008)

Easier for me to list flavors I don't like. Not a fan of cookie dough , peanut butter, cheesecake, and a few other flavors.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 15, 2008)

A genuine Vermont maple creamee...all year round. I tried some B&J Cinnamon Buns, totally addictive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2008)

hardline said:


> cold stone creamery
> 
> whatcha got?




Not Cold Stone.  As great as the product is STOP SINGING!!!

I don't have a favorite ice cream per se.  Up here in Maine and in NH where I'll be moving next weekend, there are a ton of local mom n' pop places, so I typically enjoy that experience about twice a month during summer.   It's a rare event that I eat Ice cream at home.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 15, 2008)

The little place out near nubble light in York makes very nice indian pudding ice cream.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 15, 2008)

I think basic vanilla is the true test of good ice cream. If you can make a good vanilla, then you're on to something. No need to cover up the perfect blend of creamy fats and frozen goodness with a bunch of chunks of other stuff.

Butter pecan is pretty darn good, though.


----------



## marcski (Jun 15, 2008)

Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie.. I have a slight addiction....  Only that flavor...or B&J plain Chocolate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2008)

When it comes to Ben and Jerry's my three favs are Dublin Mudslide, Peanut Butter Cup and Creme Brulee


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 16, 2008)

I like Cherry Garcia and Cookie Dough by Ben and Jerrys..

at Ice Cream World..across from Dorney Park..I like Heath bar crunch with reeses peanut butter cup topping and whipped cream...when it's really hot I like slurpies and Ritas Italian ice the best..


----------



## hardline (Jun 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Not Cold Stone.  As great as the product is STOP SINGING!!!
> 
> I don't have a favorite ice cream per se.  Up here in Maine and in NH where I'll be moving next weekend, there are a ton of local mom n' pop places, so I typically enjoy that experience about twice a month during summer.   It's a rare event that I eat Ice cream at home.



there used to be a cool small place that made there own near me but they went out of bussiness a few years ago.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 16, 2008)

BEN & Jerry's -  Dastardly Mash   which they no longer make, so I settle for New York Super Fudge Chunk or Half Baked or Carmel Sutra or Fudge Central .


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> there used to be a cool small place that made there own near me but they went out of bussiness a few years ago.



If you're up in Sussex County, there still are....

Riverside Creamery in Port Jervis 
a bit further....Denville Dairy in Denville


----------



## hardline (Jun 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> If you're up in Sussex County, there still are....
> 
> Riverside Creamery in Port Jervis
> a bit further....Denville Dairy in Denville



i know of those places. we do them when i am at the lake house.
but there is nothing here down in union.


----------



## Paul (Jun 17, 2008)

I like Sorbet.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> at Ice Cream World..across from Dorney Park..I like Heath bar crunch with reeses peanut butter cup topping and whipped cream...when it's really hot I like slurpies and Ritas Italian ice the best..



I have been there...yummy. I take the kids to Dorney every summer for 3 days.

My fav ice cream is Hagen Dazs Vanilla Choc Chip. Ritas is my downfall for ices though...one right up the block from me....now im hungry for ice....


----------



## severine (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright, I'll list some actual flavors...

B&J:
Cherry Garcia
Dublin Mudslide
Strawberry Cheesecake
Heath Bar Crunch
Cinnamon Bun
7 Layer Coconut Bar
Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough


Plus anything that's chocolate and peanut butter together.

Or coconut almond.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 18, 2008)

SOOO many flavor soo little time --------------------any chocolate or coffee based or strawberry based flavor -- OH hell its easier to think about what I DON"T like ;D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I have been there...yummy. I take the kids to Dorney every summer for 3 days.
> 
> My fav ice cream is Hagen Dazs Vanilla Choc Chip. Ritas is my downfall for ices though...one right up the block from me....now im hungry for ice....



Wow Dorney seems far coming from Strong Island..I only live 2-3 miles from there.  You should hit up Hershey Park sometime...less obnoxious NYers..:uzi:


----------



## nelsapbm (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm with SRO - CREEMEEs. Is it really even ice cream LOL? 
Vanilla/chocolote twist or Vanilla/maple twist. YUMMMMMMMM


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually one of the trends I'm seeing in fine dining restaurants these days is house made exotic ice creams.  Stuff like garlic ice cream, cucumber.....really non-traditional flavors thar sound gross, but are actually quite delicious


----------



## krisskis (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow Dorney seems far coming from Strong Island..I only live 2-3 miles from there.  You should hit up Hershey Park sometime...less obnoxious NYers..:uzi:



Its not far...about 2 1/2 hours i think. We love it there. My kids have been to Hershey...i havent...maybe this year.

2-3 miles away huh? Maybe i'll crash with you instead of a hotel!! LOL....think you could handle teenagers in your place?? Oh wait, you havent grown up yet right? ;-)


----------



## severine (Jun 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Actually one of the trends I'm seeing in fine dining restaurants these days is house made exotic ice creams.  Stuff like garlic ice cream, cucumber.....really non-traditional flavors thar sound gross, but are actually quite delicious


I had lavender ice cream once.  uke:

The horticulture ladies where I used to work made it one summer and convinced me to try it.  Never again.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 18, 2008)

severine said:


> I had lavender ice cream once.  uke:
> 
> The horticulture ladies where I used to work made it one summer and convinced me to try it.  Never again.



Seems to me that would taste like soap.

I have to admit McDonald's soft serve as a guilty pleasure. Ikea's yogurt is pretty good, too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

nelsapbm said:


> I'm with SRO - CREEMEEs. Is it really even ice cream LOL?
> Vanilla/chocolote twist or Vanilla/maple twist. YUMMMMMMMM



Hahahaha..creamees are what they call soft serve in Vermont...weird state..lol..filled with cows and hippies..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Its not far...about 2 1/2 hours i think. We love it there. My kids have been to Hershey...i havent...maybe this year.
> 
> 2-3 miles away huh? Maybe i'll crash with you instead of a hotel!! LOL....think you could handle teenagers in your place?? Oh wait, you havent grown up yet right? ;-)



Yeah..I could walk to Dorney Park in 30 minutes from where I live...I used to get a season pass there back in the day..I guess one of your kids could sleep on the couch...one could sleep in the bathtub..and that leaves my bed for you... I love MILFs..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Seems to me that would taste like soap.
> 
> I have to admit McDonald's soft serve as a guilty pleasure. Ikea's yogurt is pretty good, too.



I like the hot fudge Sundaes from McDonalds..after a quarter pounder with steeze..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like the hot fudge Sundaes from McDonalds..after a quarter pounder with steeze..



Hmm, GSS you just might have given me an idea for today's installment of "what's for lunch"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Hmm, GSS you just might have given me an idea for today's installment of "what's for lunch"



Woo Hoo..I'm hungry for lunch but I need to get my ass off the computer..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Woo Hoo..I'm hungry for lunch but I need to get my ass off the computer..



I have to take a tooth apart and put it back together before I can satisfy my hunger pains.  Of course I could just open the top drawer of my desk and grab a clif bar in the mean time, but I'm feeling a bit too lazy to reach the foot from the keyboard to the desk drawer right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I have to take a tooth apart and put it back together before I can satisfy my hunger pains.  Of course I could just open the top drawer of my desk and grab a clif bar in the mean time, but I'm feeling a bit too lazy to reach the foot from the keyboard to the desk drawer right now



Wow take a tooth apart and put it back together..yikes..sounds like legos...:idea:  Time to get up from my stank chair..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow take a tooth apart and put it back together..yikes..sounds like legos...:idea:  Time to get up from my stank chair..




Kind of a cross between legos, a jigsaw puzzle, and a set of engineering plans.  Basically, it's locate and remove the bad stuff,  refine what's left to make it mechanically favorable for rebuilding, then rebuild it to look like a tooth (whether or not it resembles a human tooth afterwards is sometimes debateable  )


----------



## krisskis (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah..I could walk to Dorney Park in 30 minutes from where I live...I used to get a season pass there back in the day..I guess one of your kids could sleep on the couch...one could sleep in the bathtub..and that leaves my bed for you... I love MILFs..



Hahahahaha!!! My son was sitting in the same room as me, studying for his math regents, when i read this and almost spit water on the keyboard!! He was like "WTF"??? "Who are these crazy people you ski with???"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Hahahahaha!!! My son was sitting in the same room as me, studying for his math regents, when i read this and almost spit water on the keyboard!! He was like "WTF"??? "Who are these crazy people you ski with???"



As long as you buy me ice cream...baby


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You should hit up Hershey Park sometime...less obnoxious NYers..:uzi:





krisskis said:


> Its not far...about 2 1/2 hours i think. We love it there. My kids have been to Hershey...i havent...maybe this year.



Doug is right... Hershey is much nicer, larger and cleaner than Dorney.  Just my opinion.  We usually go once a year to both.  



severine said:


> I had lavender ice cream once.  uke:
> The horticulture ladies where I used to work made it one summer and convinced me to try it.  Never again.



http://www.jenisicecreams.com/


BTW my favs are...

1. Haagen Dazs light mint chip

2. Haagen Dazs raspberry sorbet (especially in a sipper with no cranberry, extra seltzer)

3. Pumpkin


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> Doug is right... Hershey is much nicer, larger and cleaner than Dorney.  Just my opinion.  We usually go once a year to both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not Doug..I'm grilled Steeze Sandwich...sheesh...Dougs my street name..Yo..ya heard


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow Dorney seems far coming from Strong Island..I only live 2-3 miles from there.  You should hit up Hershey Park sometime...less obnoxious NYers..:uzi:



Never been to either PA park, but why not Great Adventure?  Aren't the rides (roller coasters, at least) much better there?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Never been to either PA park, but why not Great Adventure?  Aren't the rides (roller coasters, at least) much better there?



Yes...but it's so so crowded with New Yawkers..I'm a big fan of Kennywood park in Pittsburgh and Busch Gardens Williamsburg..I'd like to take a road trip to Cedar Point in Ohio..the Rollercoaster capital of the world..


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Never been to either PA park, but why not Great Adventure?  Aren't the rides (roller coasters, at least) much better there?





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yes...but it's so so crowded with New Yawkers..I'm a big fan of Kennywood park in Pittsburgh and Busch Gardens Williamsburg..I'd like to take a road trip to Cedar Point in Ohio..the Rollercoaster capital of the world..



X2 on the Great Adventure and Cedarpoint.  GA is too crowded with "hoods" for us (and by us I mean Bob).  The hubby actually almost got in a fight the last time we went because of a ridiculous line jumping operation going on in the Batman & Robin line.  That was pretty much the end of GA trips for us.  As for Cedarpoint... it looks amazing and I have always wanted to go but we never seem to get there.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> X2 on the Great Adventure and Cedarpoint.  GA is too crowded with "hoods" for us (and by us I mean Bob).  The hubby actually almost got in a fight the last time we went because of a ridiculous line jumping operation going on in the Batman & Robin line.  That was pretty much the end of GA trips for us.  As for Cedarpoint... it looks amazing and I have always wanted to go but we never seem to get there.



I guess if I'm going to go to an amusement park, the primary attraction for me is good roller coasters.  I used to pay more attention to these things, but unless things have changed recently, Dorney and Hershey can't touch Great Adventure for roller coasters.  It's no contest in my mind.  I'm sorry that you ran into one or a few unfriendly individuals, but why stereotype the place based on a bad experience?


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> but why stereotype the place based on a bad experience?




Experiences actually.  And I think Hershey has 9 or 10 coasters now, most of which are pretty thrilling.  Dorney has one or two as well but they're not as good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> I guess if I'm going to go to an amusement park, the primary attraction for me is good roller coasters.  I used to pay more attention to these things, but unless things have changed recently, Dorney and Hershey can't touch Great Adventure for roller coasters.  It's no contest in my mind.  I'm sorry that you ran into one or a few unfriendly individuals, but why stereotype the place based on a bad experience?



Come on Six Flags has metal detecters at the entrance...it's a rough crowd of hoodlums, wankstas, gangsta, ballers, shot-callers, brawlers...and rollercoaster enthusiasts..


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Come on Six Flags has metal detecters at the entrance...it's a rough crowd of hoodlums, wankstas, gangsta, ballers, shot-callers, brawlers...and rollercoaster enthusiasts..



Well, at least we agree on the "rollercoaster enthusiasts".  And at least Six Flags HAS roller coasters for people to be enthusiastic about.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jun 20, 2008)

And to answer the ice cream question, not in any particular order

1-something very chocolaty, such as chocolate fudge brownie at Ben & Jerry's
2-mint chocolate chip
3-chocolate peanut butter (such as at Haagen Daz)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 20, 2008)

If I'm not doing the home-made house brand at either of my area ice cream emporiums, I like Breyer's Chocolate Chip Mint or Hagen Daaz Coconut Pineapple.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 20, 2008)

This is an impossible question to answer.

Two of my favorites that I can no longer find are Ben & Jerry's Rainforest Crunch and Breyer's Caramel Pretzel.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm eating Turkey Hill Choco Mint Chip right now and got Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie in the freezer.  Soft serve at the Jersey shore is great too.  Actually there's not much ice cream that I don't like.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 21, 2008)

Mackinac Island Fudge


----------



## hardline (Jun 22, 2008)

just poped the top on the dulce de leche caramel


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2008)

Made some banana frozen yogurt last night. Didn't have a chance to taste the finished product, though, because we made an apple pie.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 23, 2008)

Modern Marvels - Ice Cream is on History channel now, it's time to eat some Chocolate Fudge Brownie.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 24, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Modern Marvels - Ice Cream is on History channel now, it's time to eat some Chocolate Fudge Brownie.



I watched part of that last night. The Ben and Jerry's flavor guy doesn't have a real job.
Not to say I wouldn't enjoy his job, but it's not a real one. Can't be.


----------

